# 10ga. reloads



## dla415 (Mar 26, 2008)

...NOT, looking for advice on 10 vs. 12 gauge, I am looking for advice from folks who have FACTS on reloading 10 gauge shells. I have a many questions regarding PRICE as well as getting the most out of my SP10. I also have a spare SP10 barrel I'm looking to sell. I have a very limited reloading history....used my grandfathers 12 ga. press years ago (long gone) .......on a fact finding mission.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Try this link:
http://www.ballisticproducts.com/bpi/ar ... _loads.htm

Ballistic Products also prints a loading manual specifically for the 10, entitled "The Mighty Ten". 
Hope this helps.
Pete


----------

